# Nub Event at CI



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just wanted to post some quick pics of my haul. I was lucky enough to stop by the event at CI's downtown store in Bethlehem, PA and hang w/Sam Leccia for a bit - a great guy. Also picked up some Nubs at great prices and got an awesome fresh-rolled too - and that killer plaid hat!.

I didn't have a camera but Ron Hoffman did and you can see more about the event at:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27794

The other pics are some CI pick-ups that I could not pass by - a cool Gurkha tin w/5 great smokes and some new sticks that I have been wanting to try. I think it was Gerry (Howland1998) that posted pics of the new DL Africa figurados and I have been dying to try them ever since - they look and smell amazing!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice snags Mike. I too am interested in the DL Africas... Lemme know how they are. Glad you had a blast.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick ups,love that Nub hat!!!And the smokes rock also!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Those DL are great but the Padillas looked good :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Haul. That NUb cutter is sick!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Man I would LOVE to have one of those hats!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice score swag and all!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cool, lemme kno what ya think of the Africa's, I like the hell out of them


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

The Africas are sweet! Nice haul o' swag. :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice haul Mike!! Those Africas lool real tasty!! :dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pickup, love the Gurkha Tin.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Man Nub looks like it made a big hit.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonderful pick-ups. Sam is great guy to hang with.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> Very cool, lemme kno what ya think of the Africa's, I like the hell out of them


I'm liking them alot!!


----------

